# Lace Window Baby Dress



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Just finished sewing this together. Purchased pattern that be found here: http://www.leisurearts.com pattern number 801593 for $3.99 and is a PDF downloadable pattern for those of us that need instant gratification (me).


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful dress. Love the colour x


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## Nannyval (Sep 28, 2011)

That dress is beautiful ...Love the Colour too ...Val


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

That is really cute, you did a beautiful job. Lucky Kid! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Every little girl would like those in her wardrobe


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

That is very pretty. I like the color. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is just adorable. I love the pattern and your knitting is lovely.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful! She will look so pretty!
Vicki


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work and lovely color.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it!! :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## jools (Aug 29, 2011)

What a lovely little dress Pita,you knit beautifully well done.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Another nice comment....

I LOVE IT! 

I don't usually go for that kind of knitted dress for little girls but yours has just changed my attitude. 

Thanks


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautifully knitted, will look lovely on some little girl,


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautifully knitted, will look lovely on some little girl,


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

very sweet!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty and such a lovely color!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, lovely! very nice work.


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

Lovely, have you knitted it with somebody in mind?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So adorable! Who is it for?


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful baby dress. You did such nice work.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely dress beautifully knit! Pretty color too.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

beautifully done


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit for the enjoyment of it and I love to do baby and toddler things. Although I do knit alot of other stuff too. The dress is a "just because" I liked the pattern and not for anyone in particular at this time. I do alot of charity knitting and I do knit for profit as well. So it will be here ready to go until I find a special place for it to travel to. Thanks again for all the compliments.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very sweet


----------



## knit for fun (Oct 24, 2011)

I just love this pattern. I need to make it to fit a two year old.  The pattern says it is a 12 month size. Has anyone had any experience with making it in a larger size?


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is so pretty. I love knitted baby dresses. Very nice knitting.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome, great pattern.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful dress and color! I looked up the pattern and it calls for size 1 &2 needles. Did you use those sizes or larger? I can't imagine working on such small needles! Good for you if you can use those small needles! It's a work of art!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

lovely pattern and wonderful work - thanks for sharing work and pattern


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Very sweet little dress. I am sure she will look adorable in it.


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

Love it!!! it is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Just absolutely lovely. Some little girl is going to just look adorable in this.


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

lwilds said:


> Beautiful dress and color! I looked up the pattern and it calls for size 1 &2 needles. Did you use those sizes or larger? I can't imagine working on such small needles! Good for you if you can use those small needles! It's a work of art!


I used fingering weight yarn ( #1) and size 1 and 2 needles as the pattern called for.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

i have a new grandbaby coming in 4 months and i guess this shall be on the list i love it....we know she will too lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How sweet of you to think of others.


PITA said:


> I knit for the enjoyment of it and I love to do baby and toddler things. Although I do knit alot of other stuff too. The dress is a "just because" I liked the pattern and not for anyone in particular at this time. I do alot of charity knitting and I do knit for profit as well. So it will be here ready to go until I find a special place for it to travel to. Thanks again for all the compliments.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How beautiful and such a nice color!


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

What a beautiful little dress. You did a wonderful job. It will be treasured forever. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful dress.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, Miss Instant Gratification: I certainly am gratified too. It's a beautiful dress that you sure worked it up very nicely. Thank you for sharing your work and for sharing the Pics.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just love your dress. I have a similar pattern. Just waiting for a new baby girl to be on my radar screen. Did you use fingering weight yarn for this? What size needles did you use and how much yarn was required?


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Just love your dress. I have a similar pattern. Just waiting for a new baby girl to be on my radar screen. Did you use fingering weight yarn for this? What size needles did you use and how much yarn was required?


I used Bernat Baby Fingering weight yarn (#1) and size 1 and 2 needles. These items are what the pattern called for. It took me 3 skeins of yarn.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely dress, are you giving out the pattern?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

PITA said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > Just love your dress. I have a similar pattern. Just waiting for a new baby girl to be on my radar screen. Did you use fingering weight yarn for this? What size needles did you use and how much yarn was required?
> ...


Thanks. I think the finer weight yarns look so lovely for little dresses like this. It takes a bit longer, but is definitely worth the extra effort.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

That is so sweet, a very lucky little girl will be wearing this


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely darling.... beautiful work too.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. The dress is lovely.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

So very beautiful, both the dress itself and your work. This is a must-do, so I thank you for including the whereabouts of the pattern. I'm going straight to Leisure Arts and order this for another granddaughter who is due to arrive in January 2012.

Your work is really excellent. Lucky, lucky baby!


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

What an adorable dress!


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

That is the cutest little dress. Love it.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

The dress is gorgeous. Lovely work.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Really, thank you all for the compliments! Sue


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the dress too. Lovely color and design. Good job.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Simple elegant design. Love the color also.


----------



## usafan2 (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just darling....Great Job!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very lovely, i like the stitches used too. you knit such beautiful clothes for children.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Simply adorable!


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great job you did. I love this pattern. I just downloaded the Lace Trellis Baby Dress. I most certainly do this one next.


----------

